

Link Tracking - (lies, damn lies &) Statistics? - mayanks
http://zebugroup.com/blog/2009/06/link-tracking-lies-damn-lies-statistics/
Any Idea how bit.ly and other link shorteners/tracker distinguishes between a link lookup and a link click?
======
mayanks
Any Idea how bit.ly and other link shorteners/tracker distinguishes between a
link lookup and a link click?

